#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Interview Skilss  - Interview Tips - Interview Preparation Pdf Download

## nanny

*Interview skills And Preparation:-*

Your rsum reflects a lot on what you have achieved in your past but the final decision is made when you actually meet your interviewer and are able to prove what you have given him on paper is what you have to offer in real life too. Interview etiquette
unfortunately is not stressed upon in our country. Colleges and schools too should develop activities that involve teaching students the right way to act, communicate, dress and behave.


*The first impression is a lasting one*, so it is very important that when you walk out after the interview, you leave with confidence that you have not only given it your best but have been able to carry yourself with poise, confidence and in a well mannered way. During my college days in the United States, we had career building work shops and also seminars on Interviews. Such workshops helped us a lot, especially when we were told about minor details that we as interviewees may miss out but the interviewer pays attention to. 

_Here are some tips to do well in an interview:_

Dress Smart – It is important to dress smartly for an interview. Wear comfortable and conservative clothes. Indian western both are good for women but ensure you don’t wear something too flashy or too modern. For men the safest bet is a suit or a shirt, trousers and a tie.Wear comfortable shoes. Women shouldn’t wear very high heels or shoes that they cannot carry off or are uncomfortable in. the way you dress says a lot about you so make sure you keep that in mind when picking up something from your closet.Greet the Interviewer – Make sure you greet the interviewer with a Sir / Madam. If he/she tell you to refer to him/her by their name then do so. Do not call them by their first name unless asked to do so. Referring to them as sir / madam looks professional and can get you brownie points. Depending upon your comfort level you can either shake hands or fold your hands for a namaste. Usually people tend to shake hands. If you are shaking hands then make sure you don’t hold the interviewer’s hand too tightly. Have a firm grip and smile. A smile is very important; it shows you are relaxed and confident.Break the Ice – An ice breaker statement will put you at ease. You could talk to the interviewer about how beautiful the office campus / building is or how nice the city is (if you have come from out of town). This will make you more comfortable and will make you look confident and will show your communication skills. For on campus interview you can ask the interviewer if this is his/her first visit to the city; if they are having a good stay and if they have gone sight seeing, etc. Refrain from personal remarks. It is safest to talk about the weather, the city or the office building.Answer Confidently – If you have done your homework on the job profile, the company and yourself then you should be able to confidently answer the questions .Make sure you look directly at the interviewer while answering questions.Take Time Before Answering – You can pause for five seconds before answering. This way you don’t look like you have like you are reciting something you have learnt.Also do not take up too much time while answering. Answer to the point and be brief.Don’t Fidget – Don’t be restless during an interview. Do not answer your cell phone;better still turn it off before going into the interview. Do not play with anything; keep your hands free of anything distracting. Do not tap your feet or bite your nails.Don’t Boast – It is much better to stick to what you have on your resume. If you do have anything to add then do so in a modest manner. Do not boast. It gives a very negative vibe to the interviewer.Smile – It is very important to smile during an interview. It shows that you are relaxed and also makes you look and feel confident. Everyone wants to work with a friendly face!Ask Questions – If you have something you want answered, ask the interviewer. Do this towards the end. Usually the interviewer will ask you if you have any questions, make use of this opportunity. Keep questions away from money and monetary related issues. You will have ample time to discuss this later. Ask what you “next steps” should be, etc.Thank the Interviewer – Make sure to thank the interviewer after the interview is done. Shake hands, smile and thank him / her for their time before leaving the room. Now that you know what you should and should not do during an interview, you areready to nail it. Just make sure that you have researched the company and the job profile thoroughly before going in for the interview.





  Similar Threads: TCS Interview Kit- TCS Interview Preparation Material PDF Download The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks What You Need To Do Before The Interview-How To Prepare For Interview PDF Download Interview Dressing Tips - Dress code for an Interview - Interview dressing Guide The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------

